# fedora or suse



## varunprabhakar (Jan 13, 2007)

i ve isos of fedora core 6 n suse 10.2. pls suggest one of the two.
i want it to have 
a cool grafix interface
support for all my hardware
gud software support
easy to use
low on system resources ( i ve 512mb ram)
able to connect to my dataone broadband connection easily.


----------



## mediator (Jan 13, 2007)

My vote goes for FC6!


----------



## mehulved (Jan 13, 2007)

Both are equally good on the counts you have mentioned. It's just that different people will tell different things. Just select anyone and get started.
Here check some reviews of FC6 and Suse 10.2 and decide for yourself which feels better.
FC 6 - *www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=fedora+core+6+review&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
OpenSuse 10.2 - *www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=opensuse+10.2+review&btnG=Search&meta=


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 13, 2007)

wot bout ubuntu 6.06 or freespire??


----------



## mehulved (Jan 13, 2007)

Search for it on google please. See every distro has it's own merits and demerits. Each distro will be liked by different people. Distros like (K/X)Ubuntu, Suse, FC, Mandriva, etc are for newbies. All are equally good.
As for Linspire it's not so widely used by Open Source community, it's despised very much. You shouldn't bother as to why for now. The thing is that if you use linspire not a lot of people will be able to help you as very few people have used it for a long enough time. But, you can still go ahead and give it a try. It has it's own merits too.


----------



## JGuru (Jan 13, 2007)

@Varun, If you are new to Linux. Then start with *Fedora Core 6*. Although *Suse 10.2 Linux*
 is also easier to use. It consumes more RAM. Also Suse Linux, is a bit slow.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 13, 2007)

Suse !0.2 is sexiest OS i ever found ......I m really in Love with Suse .......Graphics are wooooooooooo................K Menu is dead drop gorgeous ....GUI are too easy to handle working great on my 256 MB  stick.......(never hanged) 

Dataon1 on Suse is a piece of cake

go for Suse


----------



## kalpik (Jan 13, 2007)

^^ I agree.. Im linking Suse 10.2 so far! A close second would be Ubuntu.


----------



## subratabera (Jan 13, 2007)

As a regular user of Fedora Core 6, I can say that it is a good distro but needs a little bit more polish...Ubuntu is ahead in many areas than Fedora...


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 13, 2007)

FC6


----------



## NucleusKore (Jan 13, 2007)

If you don't want to **** around with terminals and feel very geeky for every configuration use SuSE


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 15, 2007)

fc6 is a good distro but we need to configure it a little which might hard code to cracks for newbies

so go for suse


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jan 19, 2007)

suse is sexy if u want run net it is good bcoz it renew ip address automaticaly


----------



## mehulved (Jan 19, 2007)

Huh? Any distro can do it.


----------



## legolas (Jan 19, 2007)

i personally have used FC core versions alone and i should say i am contented. but would like to try suse linux sometime after hearing the reviews here!  also, the suggestions that i have heard from most of the ppl so far is that UBUNTU is the best. so, incase u havnt installed yet, get the iso of that too!  of course, start by installing that 

/legolas


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 20, 2007)

I love both!!!!


----------



## varunprabhakar (Jan 21, 2007)

i am now thinking to go for ubuntu as everybody is recommending it 4 newbies
now i have another question.
whether to go in for 6.06 or 6.10
on their website they have mentioned, tht go for 6.06 if u want support.
tht means no support for 6.10??
also i am using amd athlon64.
so whether to go for 64 bit or 32 bit installation.
which will b better with better software support??
also wot is kubuntu?? is it better to use than ubuntu??
also should i go for ubuntu or some other distro based on ubuntu like christmas edition, since i am a newbie.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 21, 2007)

See frankly it doesn't matter which one you go for unless certain hardware doesn't work on all the distros. You can go for ubuntu/suse/FC/mandriva/linspire/PCLinux OS,etc. All are good for newbies.
In 6.06 you will get updates till 1.5 yrs (7 months almost gone) whereas for 6.10 it will be till 7.04 releases. But, you can always upgrade to 7.04 after installing 6.10 or you can choose to live without updates(dangerous). That's the only support you get.
32 bit is recommended for newbies. 64 bit will still take some time to mature.
Kubuntu has KDE desktop whereas Ubuntu has GNOME desktop, Xubuntu has XFCE.
I read today, that for 7.04 there's gonna be one more version, Mubuntu (check ubuntu forums) or *ubuntustudio.org/
QwertyManiac has tried Ubuntu christmas edition and told me that he didn't like it so much. But, it's advantage is that it has a lot of proprietory softwares pre-installed which many distros do not have like mp3 support, flash, etc.


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Jan 22, 2007)

well i like both but am currently using FC6 with Ubuntu and i quite like both. FC6 is very easy to configure. I am going to install OpenSuSE 10.2 soon.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, i'll vote for SUSE 10.2, it automatically mounts the windoes partitions, it has one of the best configuration tool Yast, it can play mp3's and much more. It also comes loaded with Java environment, flash plugin & Adobe Acrobat reader.


----------



## Aberforth (Jan 23, 2007)

I had good experience with both of them. If you have a good hardware configuration with graphics cards go for Suse 10.2. The compiz with XGL works out-ofthe-box with amazing effects provided you have installed drivers for your card and its supported. If not, you'd be better with Fedora.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 23, 2007)

you can try out both.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 23, 2007)

for a newbie best bet will be any ubuntu versions,especially those like linux mint freespire etc which bundles multimedia codecs and other blobs along.also they must understand that Linux is another Operating System.read below:
*linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm


----------



## aditya.shevade (Jan 24, 2007)

*Suse*



			
				hellknight said:
			
		

> Well, i'll vote for SUSE 10.2, it automatically mounts the windoes partitions, it has one of the best configuration tool Yast, it can play mp3's and much more. It also comes loaded with Java environment, flash plugin & Adobe Acrobat reader.



opensuse 10.2 auto mounts windows partitions? Are they ntfs of fat? As far as I know, on my laptop, it doesn't even detect ntfs partition. FAT mounts great and works great as well.

By the way, I have not tried FC6, but opensuse 10.2 is really very very good. I have been using it for some 20 days now. It crashed a couple of times, but then, it is less as compared to windows. So I am loving it, SUSE. I would suggest that you go for it. And it has got gui for most of the things. (to do most of the things). 

The only problem that I found was that, amarok cannot play mp3 by default, but you can get some libraries and xine or xmms (i cannot remember) engine. And then amarok plays mp3,wma.

And to play DVDs and mpeg,avi and all, just get VLC player. And you have gui for all that, and it's very easy. So I think it really is very good. And net connection, using broadband is a piece of cake. 

Go for it.

Aditya


----------



## kp_dude2000 (Jan 30, 2007)

Suse id damn sexy distro I have ever seen. Was using redhat earlier but after suse 9, i felt in love with suse since then m using suse.

Go for suse.

Rgrds

KP


----------



## hellknight (Jan 31, 2007)

Well look at the following points about SuSE 10.2

1. it automatically mounts the windows partitions
2. It also supports MP3 files with its player banshee n amarok
3. It has the best control tool in the business, YaST the crowinig jewel.
4. You can easily enable 3D effects on the desktop.
5. Unlike Fedora, it can be updated by the CD's and the DVD's equally.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jan 31, 2007)

how much space does fc6 and suse take with full packages installed including the optional components


----------



## Pathik (Jan 31, 2007)

a 6gb partition shd do.


----------



## mehulved (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd suggest atleast 9-10 GB for / and 768MB-1 GB for swap partition.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: Suse*

@@ Aditya

Dear Adi, i've been using SUSE for over 1.5 years. It can mount ntfs partitions. For that firstly you'll have to do it while installing it. Go in the partitioning section, click on base setup on this proposal, and then in the next window click on re-read partition table, then install suse on the free space that you've created for it. As far playing mp3's, banshee does the job and well you've enabled its multimedia features that's great
__________
Well aditya, they are both ntfs and fat, you'll have to select them while installing SUSE in the partitioning section, for playing mp3's banshee does the good job


----------



## led_shankar (Feb 7, 2007)

@Threadstarter: I'd suggest using Live CDs to see what you're most comfortable with.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Feb 7, 2007)

@Hellknight

Thanks for the info, but I searched for that and the partitioner in YAST did the job for me. At first there were some problems, but then it worked out. Thanks anyways.

Aditya


----------



## hellknight (Feb 8, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> @Hellknight
> 
> Thanks for the info, but I searched for that and the partitioner in YAST did the job for me. At first there were some problems, but then it worked out. Thanks anyways.
> 
> Aditya



Always delighted to help. Now please help me out. I want to run Videos on it but i don't have a fast internet connection. But I can go to cyber cafes for downloading anything. So please guide me..


----------



## Pathik (Feb 8, 2007)

i think u shd download the w32 codecs pack., or get vlc player.. I think its available 4 linux nd plays most formats


----------



## mehulved (Feb 8, 2007)

hellknight said:
			
		

> Always delighted to help. Now please help me out. I want to run Videos on it but i don't have a fast internet connection. But I can go to cyber cafes for downloading anything. So please guide me..


 I am not sure, but you should have mplayer in the CD/DVD of SUSE. If you haven't installed it, then install it. Then download win32codecs rpm from packman *packman.links2linux.org/package/Win32-Codecs 
Pathiks have you ever tried installing VLC manually? If not then try it once. Of course vlc is available for linux it's a FOSS product after all.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Feb 9, 2007)

^^I don't think that mplayer is there on the DVD, I dunno about the CD. But you can get that or the VLC player. I installed VLC from it's site www.videolan.org/vlc and download the rpm package.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 12, 2007)

aditya.shevade said:
			
		

> ^^I don't think that mplayer is there on the DVD, I dunno about the CD. But you can get that or the VLC player. I installed VLC from it's site www.videolan.org/vlc and download the rpm package.


 
Thanks everyone above for letting me know about multimedia in SUSE.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Feb 12, 2007)

anytime


----------

